# Long term car rent in Dubai



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello, I'm new. I will move to Dubai next month.

I looked for past threads on the forum but they are at least 3 years old and I think the prices are much higher now. 

My budget is 2500 AED/month and the contract will be 1 year at least. What car/dealer would you recommend? Is the budget low for a SUV?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

There's definitely a more recent thread as I added to it after my arrival and I have not yet been here 2 years.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

AED 2500 is very unlikely to be enough for a SUV - add another 2000 and you'll be in the region.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

4200 will get you a Hyundai/ Kia SUV

2500 - you are looking at a corolla 

There is about a 300 / month insurance fee so your 2500 is really 2200. 

this is the only one I could find with an online price list 
Paramount Leasing & Car Rental LLC - Vehicle Guide


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Nursemanit said:


> 4200 will get you a Hyundai/ Kia SUV
> 
> 2500 - you are looking at a corolla
> 
> ...


This

You can get a Volkswagen Jetta for 2300AED via Thrifty.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

The keyword here is not 'renting' but 'leasing' (long-term car rental). Prices are usually cheaper than rentals (which can be for a few days, a week, a month). 
A good place to start would be Hertz, which rents Toyota and Volvo cars. Thrifty rents out Volkswagen and Nissan and I think Ford. A good place to start would be the mini-offices/kiosks they have in various malls.


----------

